# spelt



## tcc (6/5/13)

Couldn't seem to find anything using search...

Thinking about adding some to a saison (just got 'farmhouse ales')

Where do you source it from?

How have your experiences been using it?


Thanks guys


----------



## r055c0 (6/5/13)

I'd be interested in tring a few alternative grains too if anyone has any tips


----------



## super_simian (6/5/13)

Flaked Rye, Barley, Spelt (and others) are often on the shelves at hippy-type health food places (as opposed to gym-junkie-supplement type "health" food places.)


----------



## r055c0 (6/5/13)

Would those grains need to be malted to work?


----------



## manticle (6/5/13)

I have not brewed with spelt although it does get a mention in Radical Brewing.

However googling brewing spelt brings up quite a number of references and quite a few in relation to saison.

Check how the mad fermentationist has done it and read the wordpress article about cereal mashing. If using unmalted spelt you would presumably be using other grains with surplus diastatic power and looking at cereal mashuing (that would be my approach anyway).

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=brewing+spelt&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-au:IE-Address&ie=&oe=


----------



## Adam Howard (6/5/13)

I used flaked spelt in a lambic base to provide some proteins/mouthfeel that wouldn't get devoured by Brett. Using it flaked is just like using flaked oats, provides a nice grainy flavour.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/13)

Spelt is available. They grow it here. Mostly found in decent health food shops. You will prob have to ask to get whole grains but the flour is readily available. Just beware that it won't be mated so it will affect your flavour


----------



## Malted (6/5/13)

Weyermann do a malted spelt, EBC 6.5.

I did an American wheat (West Coast American Ale Yeast (BRY-97) @ 18oC) with lots of freshly picked hops in it. 30% Spelt, 20% malted wheat, 50% base malt.
Ended up too bitter and so much going on I couldn't be certain what the spelt contributed.


----------



## sp0rk (6/5/13)

A little OT
Anyone heard of someone doing a 100% spelt beer?
My local health food shop has malted spelt (and malted wheat too, i think)
I'm thinking about doing a couple of 100% spelt and 100% wheat beers just to fill the gap between my orders from MHB


----------



## super_simian (6/5/13)

ro55c0 said:


> Would those grains need to be malted to work?


Learn about adjuncts.


----------



## tcc (6/5/13)

Thanks for the replies

Anyone got a link to a local malted spelt supplier?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/13)

sp0rk said:


> A little OT
> Anyone heard of someone doing a 100% spelt beer?
> My local health food shop has malted spelt (and malted wheat too, i think)
> I'm thinking about doing a couple of 100% spelt and 100% wheat beers just to fill the gap between my orders from MHB


Which shop


----------



## sp0rk (6/5/13)

The one in park beach plaza across from woolies (where the kitchen shop used to be)
They offered to crush my grain for me for free before i bought my grain mill
And I'm pretty sure they said they can get in malted wheat last time i asked (around 6 months ago)


----------



## Malted (7/5/13)

tcc said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Anyone got a link to a local malted spelt supplier?


I got mine through Nige at BrewAdelaide. I think he had a bit of difficulty sourcing it. He's not local to you.


----------



## np1962 (8/5/13)

I do have a small quantity of Weyermann Spelt Malt in stock.
Not hard to source but not stored locally so was a matter of ordering and waiting for a container of other malt to come out of Germany.
Definitely not cheap though.
Weyermann site says it is high in enzymatic power so no problem converting itself plus a percentage of other grains if required.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Blackened (19/6/13)

I've used spelt flour at 40% of the bill. 

As others have mentioned it imparts a nutty flavour, and a redish hue. 

My recipe has long since disappeared so I can't give any more details about my batch. 

I loved it, and others who sampled it also rated very highly. Once my new rig is up and running I will be using spelt again. It's tasty and unique IMHO and well worth trying. 

I found my supply via a shop specialising in home baked bread. The shop in question has long since closed, but I'm sure there are others floating around. 

HTH


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (4/11/13)

When I try to explain to someone what spelt is I say its a culinary grain similar to wheat but much more satisfying in flavour and texture. I give the example of home made pasta - when made with spelt you can happily chow down on the cooked pasta with no sauce, oil, condiments etc. and feel afterwards completely satisfied.

The health food section in my local woolies has rolled (gelatinised) and flour organic spelt. Whole organic spelt is grown by a dutch/danish couple in Tassie

I have a Saison recipe with 35% unmalted spelt - bewdifull. Use Weyermann pils for the rest of the grist and maybe some Vienna or Munnich (justa tad) and a more earthy rustic saison yeast like wyeast saisin 2 (if still made). BU:GU 0.75. Dont overdo the gravity 1.040 to max 1.050.

Do this son and youll be sipping this tasty refreshing brew under you verandah patting youself on tha back all summer (or untilit runs out - whichever occurs first).

Do it


----------



## Not For Horses (12/11/13)

Interesting thread.
Is malted spelt something that might be popular?
I might do some trials with it if anyone is interested and try to source a decent amount of raw spelt as well.


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/13)

Interesting thread.
Is malted spelt something that might be popular?
I might do some trials with it if anyone is interested and try to source a decent amount of raw spelt as well.
I would use it as malt. I was hoping to get Weyermann's spelt in the last bulk buy but no bananas were on offer. Hefespelzen?


----------



## Screwtop (12/11/13)

Received a Kölsch recipe many years ago from a German brewer which included 10% Spelt flour. Asked him why Spelt, he didn't know "it's what we always use" was the reply. Very nice Kölsch Bier!!


Screwy


----------



## mr_wibble (12/11/13)

Screwtop said:


> Received a Kölsch recipe many years ago from a German brewer which included 10% Spelt flour. Asked him why Spelt, he didn't know "it's what we always use" was the reply. Very nice Kölsch Bier!!


Would you post that recipe please.


----------



## Screwtop (12/11/13)

Spelt Kölsch (From Uli)

Boil Size: 54.30 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 3.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes


6.350 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) 
0.750 kg Spelt flour (1.6 SRM) 
0.400 kg Cara-Pils (2.0 SRM)
40.00 g Hallertauer [6.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min 19.3 IBUs 
40.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min 6.7 IBUs
1.1 pkg Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565)



```
Mash Schedule:   
Beta   65.00 C 45 min        
Alpha  70.00 C 15 min          
Mash Out  77.00 C 15 min    

Sparge: Fly sparge with 38 l water at 77.00 C
```
EDIT: Sorry, you will need to enter this recipe as is into Beersmith. Include all amounts, volumes and efficiencies. Then scale down to your preferred volume and your equipment efficiency.


----------



## adamh (13/11/13)

I malted buckwheat and used it in a gluten free beer I attempted. The beer itself tasted like sh1t so I can't say what effect the buckwheat had.

There was an article on the web I found of some dude malting buckwheat so I followed that. Should work for other grains too I imagine, as long as they're raw. I found the same buckwheat in Woolies

http://nickrace.net/2012/02/malting-buckwheat/


----------

